# New study on Hip Dysplasia



## MonsterMalak (May 23, 2012)

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2012/03/120326112842.htm 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Here is a link to a study that links increase Hip Dysplasia to lack of exercise from birth to 3 months of age.


Somewhat disputes that fast growth and over feeding are the main environmental factors that contribute to HD.


"ScienceDaily (Mar. 26, 2012)  Hip dysplasia (HD) in dogs is affected to a larger degree than previously believed by the environment in which puppies grow up. It is particularly during the period from birth to three months that various environmental factors appear to influence the development of this disease. During the puppy stage, preventive measures can therefore be recommended with a view to giving dogs disposed to the condition a better quality of life."

"Findings from previous experiments and studies from other countries have indicated that rapid growth and a high body weight are factors that increase the likelihood of developing HD. Randi I. Krontveit's research has shown that rapid growth and high body weight in the first year of the puppies' life did not result in an increased risk of HD. "

"Puppies usually live with their mother at the breeder's for the first eight weeks of their life. Several factors related to the living conditions at the breeder's were shown to have an influence on the incidence of HD. Puppies born in the spring or summer and at breeders who lived on a farm or small holding, had a lower risk of developing HD. After about eight weeks, the puppies began life with their new owner. The opportunity to exercise daily in parks up until the age of three months reduced the risk of HD, whereas the daily use of steps during the same period increased the risk. Overall, it would appear that daily exercise out in gently undulating terrain up until the age of three months gives a good prognosis when it comes to preventing HD."

Just some food for thought.

Provide as much exercise as they would do naturally, or stimulation to do so.

Avoid stairs, or pushing them to hard.


----------



## Grazer (May 24, 2012)

Thanks for the link.
This makes a lot of sense to me. 
I think if breeders of all large breeds would X-ray their breeding stock and raise the puppies as suggested in the article, they could really minimize cases of hip and elbow dysplasia in their kennels.
I just wish the vets would come up with a method so they can screen dog's hips and elbows without using anesthetics first.


----------



## crazyland (May 24, 2012)

I think being a proactive breeder and raising the pup till they are 12 weeks. P
This would give them the best stable basis for life, ample time to learn what they are supposed to for socialization and get thru some fear periods.


----------



## MonsterMalak (May 24, 2012)

Crazy Land,   I so agree with you.  But most people think they need to get the pups at 8 weeks old.  I feel that social development, confidence and the physical exercise they get with interaction with their littermates is so important.

I encourage my buyers to hold off as long as they will, as I feel this is a crucial time for maturation.  A well bred LGD will have no trouble bonding to livestock older than 10 weeks old. 
In fact, many of my Boz were 9 months old before they saw sheep and goats.  Within two weeks, they were fully accepting and safe.

But back to Hip Dysplasia, the study makes sense to me.  Hopefully additional studies will back it up.

Below is a post on another forum by me on the same subject.  Just did not want to type it twice.

I agree that ED and HD have a genetic component, and testing by Xrays is the best tool we have availiable today. As any breeder should, my Boz will be tested when they are 2 years old.
But I do feel that having the dogs in working jobs on large properties where they are having to travel, run, combat predators and any other physical demands is also a way to push their limits, and provide additional screening.
A dog with mild HD that lives on a small property and lives a sedentary life will not likely show symptoms of lameness or the arthritic changes associated with the Xray diagnosis. 
Unfortunately, there are many genes associated with HD and ED. With a suspected 8-10 yet unidentified genes, no breeder should claim "free of the gene". The degrees of dysplasia are determined by how many of the genes are present in the dog, and the environmental factors that contribute to the manifistation of it. If it were that easy, we could all have our dogs genetic tested, and be free of HD and ED in just one generation. 
There are also many structural considerations to consider with our working dogs. Hips and Elbows are but just a few. Perfect hips mean nothing if everything else is out of wack. And perfect structure means nothing if the dog has other weaknesses or illnesses that would prevent their ability to handle the hardship and extremes that a working Livestock Guardian has to endure.

I do agree that crate training or housing dogs has no place with most any dogs. Especially not with any of the working dogs. 
Free range and movement from the time they begin to walk seems by this study to be so important. My pups are free to roam and run on my 16 acres and the hundreds that surround me. 
It will be interesting to see if furthur studies will back up this one. A study with more breeds, and in more countries and environments.


----------



## Kotori (May 25, 2012)

When I read this, reminded me of my old dog. They had drugged him and when we got him, he was only 6-7 weeks old. He didn't get much exercise, other than the steps. He was a giant Schnoodle and lived to 12 years old without a single sign of hip dysplasia. I guess we were lucky. 

But my puppy mill dog has severe hip dysplasia at 7 years old , probably because she got no exercise as a pup, and horrible genetics.


----------



## southernstardowns (May 28, 2012)

I also agree with what is being said here and it does make perfect sense.  I also think that holding off until a buyer takes possession of a pup is a great idea.  Especially if a dog is being purchased as an LGD, that interaction with the mother and litter mates will help improve the pups guardian skills.  Testing and making sure the pup is from good stock is really important too. Unfortunately, I have had several inquiries from people who just want a guardian without taking their health, requirements, pedigree, and socialization into consideration.  Most of us have our dogs working, so health problems in Pyrs is detrimental to both them and us. The sad thing is, these dogs are easy to exercise.


----------

